# What do you use for indoor-only shoes/slippers?



## laurabfig (Mar 1, 2004)

We tried the "no shoes in the house" thing for a bit, but have gotten lazy. We've never had slippers though, and since we live in a cool/drafty house year round, I think this could be the solution.
So recommend some good "in house only" shoes/slippers to me! I'm thinking rubber bottoms are a must- we have all wood floors, no carpet.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

For winter time I have a pair of rubber-bottom slippers that have a memory foam insole. I get a sore back so these help when I'm in the kitchen and standing for a while. For summer time I just do a pair of flip-flops because I get so warm and usually can't stand to wear socks. And my feet feel icky in the slippers (which are warm so cause my feet to sweat) and no socks.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

we go barefoot or just wear socks in the house. Nothing special for inside







I keep the house cool and we don't have carpets either. none of us like things on our feet though.


----------



## newtomotherhood (May 14, 2009)

I agree with barefoot or socks, I didn't know people used shoes in their houses until we traveled south to visit relatives and was shocked that they just walked in and out with shoes on, it must be hard to keep the floor clean!
Where we live people find it offending if you don't remove your shoes before entering their home, and I can't say I blame them!

If someone has a medical condition such as foot or back problems that I understand!


----------



## newtomotherhood (May 14, 2009)

Sorry I missed the part where you said "indoor only" I have heard of people using crocs or something like that when they clean their house! That might work!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I wear the professional Crocs that don't have holes. They work great as warm indoor shoes _and_ since I am one of those people with serious foot issues who suffers pain for two days after going shoeless for even an hour, I need the support they provide.


----------



## kkd (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought a super comfy pair of thick soled Hush Puppy slip on black shoes a long time ago- they are regular shoes so they offer a lot of support, which is nice if you stand on wood or tile floors a lot. I think slip on is great, makes on/off easy when you are coming in the door, and they hold up better than slippers that maybe aren't as well constructed. Before owning these, I would've never spent good money on "just slippers", but now I think they are essential and I wear them a ton! (plus they'll last a long time since they don't get worn outdoors)


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

I am knitting up a bunch of these for our drafty house for winter-time....
In the summer we either go barefoot or use cheap Old Navy flip-flops.


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

One thing to pass along regarding socks versus a slipper with rubber sole or socks that have those grippy things on the bottom...

We have a two story house with wood floors and a wooden staircase. My husband was carrying our 13 mo old down the stairs when his socked feet slipped out from under him when he was 4 steps from the bottom. He fell backwards with his full weight against the stair treads and badly bruised his back ribs and partially deflated a lung. He was in agony for 10 days and missed a week of work because he was in excrutiating pain even breathing. Our son had his legs dangling on either side of my husband while being carried and when hubby fell backward, he crushed our sons leg up against the tread, breaking his fibula and tibia bones in his leg. He had to be in a cast up to this thigh for three weeks. Just got the cast off last week! Yay!

So, just a word of caution about socks and such that don't grip. Also, my husband wasn't hanging onto the handrail, so that was the main problem, though he still would have slipped even doing so with his socks on. Just don't know how that would have turned out. It would likely still have been a fall that could have been worse or better.

I also read a story in one of my fitness magazines recently about a mom carrying her 15 mo old girl UP the stairs. The mom was wearing flip flops and one got caught on the edge of the tread. She fell forward and her daughter ended up with a broken tibia.

So, just something to ponder...

We are a no shoes household. There are just too many chemicals, allergens, pesticides, oil, etc that are tracked in on shoes, so it's a healthier choice. Plus, our LO is crawling all over the floor now.

I wear rubber soled slippers.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I got ours, really nice ones but we expect them to last years, at Sierra Trading Post:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,...For-Women.html

Those are not the same but if you look at other Acorns on sale you might like them.

Now, these were an investment, per se. They better darn well last five years or more. But I love them. LOVE. LOOOOOOOOVE them. They're not even too hot in summer!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
For winter time I have a pair of rubber-bottom slippers that have a memory foam insole. I get a sore back so these help when I'm in the kitchen and standing for a while. For summer time I just do a pair of flip-flops because I get so warm and usually can't stand to wear socks. And my feet feel icky in the slippers (which are warm so cause my feet to sweat) and no socks.

Ditto. Exactly.

DS has rubber soled house slippers he wears in the mornings but usually he's barefoot.

My husband is either socks or crocs.

Inside shoes go in a basket in the closet, outside shoes on the shoe shelves.

My husband also slipped on wood stairs in socks, while carrying DS. Luckily they were both ok, just a little bruised.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We've always gone barefoot or just worn socks. Personally, I hate socks, so I go barefoot year round - though I know thats something that boggles some people minds (like my mom and DH for example







as we have very cold hardwood floors in winter.







Most other people around here wear socks. I think my dad has a pair of slippers. I just don't like stuff on my feet


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Bright orange Croc sandals for summer, lined red ones for winter, both 100% inside use only. DH and the kids go barefoot or w/ socks--I need the shoes or i get back issues.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
We have a two story house with wood floors and a wooden staircase. My husband was carrying our 13 mo old down the stairs when his socked feet slipped out from under him when he was 4 steps from the bottom. He fell backwards with his full weight against the stair treads and badly bruised his back ribs and partially deflated a lung. He was in agony for 10 days and missed a week of work because he was in excrutiating pain even breathing. Our son had his legs dangling on either side of my husband while being carried and when hubby fell backward, he crushed our sons leg up against the tread, breaking his fibula and tibia bones in his leg. He had to be in a cast up to this thigh for three weeks. Just got the cast off last week! Yay!

That is awful.







I'm glad they are both healing.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

I've used crocs, birkenstocks, and wool clogs. Wool is nice for winter, but I LOVE the fact that I can wash the crocs.

For the girls, we use ballet shoes, slippers with a rubber sole (Western Chief, I think) or ballet-type shoes. Or crocs.

DH has flip-flops (the fancy Keen ones with a toe guard thingie) and a tatty pair of lined crocs. With crocs on sale, getting new ones is just as cheap as buying a new liner.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I tend to go barefoot or wear socks because I am always hot in slippers. But when I was having issues w/spurs and needed to wear shoes, I prefered a slip on clog for inside and another pair at the door for outside. I go in and out a lot with the dogs and children and this allowed me to switch shoes easily.

My children go barefoot or wear slippers. They have Acorns (rubber bottom) and Wesenjak's (boiled wool bottoms). In the summer I also keep socks near the door. If my children are playing outside barefoot they need to put on socks when they come in or wash their feet on the deck.

My husband wears socks but as pp's mentioned he's slipped down the stairs - our are carpeted.

The dogs go barefoot







.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a pair of indoor-only crocs - they're white to help me remember not to wear them outside. I need some support for standing on ceramic tile.

I've also knitted up a bunch of these: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/maggieslippers.html

I keep them for guests because we keep our house cooler than most people in the winter.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

we bought wool slippers by wesenjack from Sierra Trading Post. On Sale real cheap. Awesome! I have been getting the bootie ones for my daughter for years now....


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The kiddos wear ballet slippers (so a "semi grippy" leather sole), dh and I are gifted every year with LL bean leather house slippers (rubber "dots" on the sole, closed heel, closed toe). It's one of my MIL's traditions and really useful!


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I wear slippers in the winter. My feet get cold, and I can't wear socks because they get dirty too fast (what does that say about my house keeping skills? lol!)

I buy cheap slippers from walmart and replace them every year with something new and cute.

In the summer I go barefoot.

I can definitely attest to needing something grippy! My slippers broke and I didn't get around to buying new ones (this was like... october?) I was wearing socks and slipped on the stairs, while holding the baby and pregnant.

I bought a pair of ballet-style slippers, also not very grippy but they had plastic nubs on the bottom. They weren't good enough- I slipped on the stairs again, while holding the baby and this time VERY pregnant.

You do stairs 10 bajillion times a day, how come you still fall on them? Seems so unfair.

I am thinking this year of getting something more supportive. I stand a lot and my back gets sore in my cruddy Wally slippers. I just don't want to spend the $$ on something I know will get dirty and that I plan to wear the life out of in a season, anyway.


----------



## hteb83 (Dec 24, 2002)

Just socks or sometimes barefeet. Maybe slippers if it's really cold in Winter.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

I just don't want to spend the $$ on something I know will get dirty and that I plan to wear the life out of in a season, anyway.
It may not help this year, but often stores have massive dicsounts on their "indoor winter slipper" selections round about February when they're bringing in the "cute spring shoes" (even though around here it doesn't stop snowing till April







). You could buy a few pairs (buy one/get one style) and store them, maybe?


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
It may not help this year, but often stores have massive dicsounts on their "indoor winter slipper" selections round about February when they're bringing in the "cute spring shoes" (even though around here it doesn't stop snowing till April







). You could buy a few pairs (buy one/get one style) and store them, maybe?

Hmm, smart! I like the way you think!

I'll do that this winter.


----------

